# Travel Insurance



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

So...
at Easter, we're taking our first family holiday abroad from Dubai. (can't wait!)

International medical is already covered under mt employer's policy.
Who's good in this part of the world for general travel insurance?

heading to Sri Lanka.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I use this travel insurance for my trips: Travel Insurance Online - Travel Safely with World Nomads

Can be bought online, easily extended if needed, good coverage, reasonably priced, and will do a micro donation on your behalf to a charity program of your choice. 

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I second World Nomads - they're brilliant and you can cover all manner of crazy sports as well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but if the medical insurance already covers the country, why is travel insurance required (unless for adventure sports)? Just for the trip cancellation etc coverage?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but if the medical insurance already covers the country, why is travel insurance required (unless for adventure sports)? Just for the trip cancellation etc coverage?


Never travel without insurance. It covers all manner of things, cancellation, lost luggage, repatriation for medical treatment, hotel mess ups etc etc


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can see what kind of things are covered by travel insurance with World Nomad here:

World Nomads - Travel Insurance Prices for residents of United Arab Emirates

Considering how little it costs per day, is well worth it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Never travel without insurance. It covers all manner of things, cancellation, lost luggage, repatriation for medical treatment, hotel mess ups etc etc


^^^^^this


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I've never had to claim on travel insurance, but I bet my bottom dollar, the day I travel without it, is the day things go horribly wrong. Not worth taking the risk.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I have always taken out medical insurance when traveling (only gcc for our company policy).. But for the other stuff just made sure to buy via credit card and get their free cover ... Have actually claimed luggage delay and hotel expense a couple of times... worked out fine ... But maybe with family I guess separate insurance would be the way to go ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

vantage said:


> heading to Sri Lanka.


Hi Vantage,

If you still hold valid UK credit cards they might offer travel insurance/ other insurances as part of their benefits. My Canadian and American cards offer a bunch of insurances. The only catch is that I have to purchase the air ticket using them which is not a big deal for me as I end up dodging foreign exchange and admin fees.

If you purchase in sites like kayak (air fare), they also feature insurance options to your destination. I have used and it is pretty good.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Vantage,
> 
> If you still hold valid UK credit cards they might offer travel insurance/ other insurances as part of their benefits. My Canadian and American cards offer a bunch of insurances. The only catch is that I have to purchase the air ticket using them which is not a big deal for me as I end up dodging foreign exchange and admin fees.
> 
> If you purchase in sites like kayak (air fare), they also feature insurance options to your destination. I have used and it is pretty good.


OK, thanks for the info. Sounds like a plan.
Will look into that for the future, but have already made the purchases on UAE cards..

as someone else said, having family make sit a little more important.
If i was on my own, i'd take the risk and deal with things on a credit card.
Insurance makes dealing with a disaster a bit easier (although i hope i don't have to find out if there is any truth in that!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

vantage said:


> as someone else said, having family make sit a little more important.
> If i was on my own, i'd take the risk and deal with things on a credit card.
> Insurance makes dealing with a disaster a bit easier (although i hope i don't have to find out if there is any truth in that!)


I going to share some examples of this.

My wife had an emergency treatment with a dentist couple of years back and I used our AMEX issued in Brazil which had a pretty good health coverage. She had the treatment while overseas and I was reimbursed in full. When I engaged them I was assigned to an international health specialist. 

The only setback was that they could not pay the clinic because in the UAE, they do not know yet how to deal with international insurances here I guess. It was funny because my provider was upset for not being able to make the payment directly to the clinic and apologized.

My mum and my sis came to Dubai recently and they purchased their tickets using their HSBC MasterCard issued in Brazil. In this credit card there is a pretty cool health insurance benefits and my sis ended up using it.

Of course that before traveling I asked my sis to check with HSBC Brazil all the steps and formalities required. As humans we tend to think that nothing will happen to us, but in one of our trips it did. 

I am heading to North America (NA)and using the benefits of my NA cards among them free car insurance in car rentals and other perks.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> OK, thanks for the info. Sounds like a plan.
> Will look into that for the future, but have already made the purchases on UAE cards..
> 
> as someone else said, having family make sit a little more important.
> ...


Travel insurance from the UK is only valid if you have been resident in the UK for at least the last 90 days. Anything for non-resident is specialist insurance and very expensive. The insurance you get with bank accounts/credit cards in the UK I doubt would cover you in your circumstance.

I can't speak for North America, but I'd read that small print very carefully to be sure. Insurance companies will go out of their way not to pay up given an opportunity.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

m1key said:


> Travel insurance from the UK is only valid if you have been resident in the UK for at least the last 90 days. Anything for non-resident is specialist insurance and very expensive.


How would they know that you are not a resident anymore ? Makes me wonder.

Never had an issue with my American cards, but I followed the rules and the product I have is designed for people living overseas and not residents.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

With certain banks accounts they also offer you travel insurance. I get a policy with my HSBC account.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Bringing this thread back ....

I am looking for travel insurance - more specifically for flight cancellations in case if illness. My wife is pregnant and we will be traveling past the 26 weeks period. WorldNomads.com already state that any type of insurance (medical/flight cancellation etc) is void if travelling past 26 weeks of pregnancy.

Anyone have experience with an insurance company which is more lenient when it comes to travel during pregnancy? Again, not specifically looking for medical insurance as my medical insurance from work covers me all over the world but more concerned about missing flights if the wife gets sick or isn't able to travel because of medical reasons.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

w_man said:


> My wife is pregnant


congratulations!



w_man said:


> we will be traveling past the 26 weeks period. WorldNomads.com already state that any type of insurance (medical/flight cancellation etc) is void if travelling past 26 weeks of pregnancy.[/SIZE]
> 
> Anyone have experience with an insurance company which is more lenient when it comes to travel during pregnancy





Cannot help you on pregnancy but I believe a single call may help you out.

Very recently we went to US and Canada. I looked into Worldnomads before buying coverage. As you know, your health card is not valid anymore in Canada and most insurances here don't cover US or Canada.

I did not like the clauses and the fees charged at Worldnomads. They were very expensive compared to any other product I came across in the US. 

Go to this website: Visitor Medical Insurance. Visitors Insurance for USA visitors. Visitor Health Insurance for relatives visiting USA or call the 866 number on the website. They offer several types of insurances including international. Spend some time reading the rules of the providers.

A single call will do.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Cannot help you on pregnancy but I believe a single call may help you out.
> 
> Very recently we went to US and Canada. I looked into Worldnomads before buying coverage. As you know, your health card is not valid anymore in Canada and most insurances here don't cover US or Canada.
> 
> ...


Thanks Canuck!

My medical insurance covers me all over the world except for US. I am planning to be in Canada mostly and only visit US for a few short days. I would love to get medical insurance for this short duration but my priority is trip cancellation for the entire duration of the trip.

Thanks for the link - I checked and it looks like most of their trip cancellation is designed for either US citizens or US residents. Medical without trip cancellation is OK but trip cancellation is a sticky point. 

I'll call them later tonight once they open and confirm this though.

Anyone else have any suggestions - please feel free.

Cheers.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

w_man said:


> T Medical without trip cancellation is OK but trip cancellation is a sticky point. I'll call them later tonight once they open and confirm this though.Cheers.


 Hmm that will be kind of hard. They guarantee medical coverage while you stay in the country. They sell several products try to find out which provider offers that when you call them. I believe you can build your insurance options as well.

Trip cancellation is usually offered when you buy insurance directly with the bank or through credit card. they need proof that you acquired this and this be mindful of air tickets and hotel bookings if any.

You will get trip cancellation policy for the entire trip only if you purchase the insurance package for the whole period. Try your bank in the UAE they might offer that piece alone.

The same site I told you about has a product that may fit your needs. check it out at:

http://www.travelinsure.com/why/tripcancellation.asp


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hmm that will be kind of hard. They guarantee medical coverage while you stay in the country. They sell several products try to find out which provider offers that when you call them. I believe you can build your insurance options as well.
> 
> Trip cancellation is usually offered when you buy insurance directly with the bank or through credit card. they need proof that you acquired this and this be mindful of air tickets and hotel bookings if any.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Canuck.

Yea, I have looked at my CC benefits as well BUPA (my own medical insurance company) but they are not very lenient with traveling during pregnancy. I guess it's a higher risk to travel after 26 weeks.

Anyways - The website you mentioned won't give me an online quote as I reside outside of US/Canada so I'll give them a call this evening and talk to them directly. Hopefully they'll have a solution for me.

Will post back and let everyone know their response.

Cheers.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OK so spoke with Insubuy.com and they have confirmed, they don't have any trip cancellation insurance if you're not a US/Canadian resident.

If anyone else has any suggestions - I'm still looking for travel insurance ....

Thanks!


----------

